# 7dp2dt resisted buying a test



## icklesmudge (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm 7dp2dt and am now starting to feel like I'm going crazy. I almost caved and bought a test earlier but resisted.

OTD isn't till next Friday, I'm feeling really emotional today and just wondered how many people have tested early and if so how many days before OTD? X


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done you  

I tested at 6dp3dt and got a   BUT we do have 2 confirmed definate ones in here and a 'possible 3rd sac' .

We tested on Weds 27th March and OTD was 3rd April, so 8 days early

I wish you all the very best  
xxx


----------



## icklesmudge (Jan 12, 2012)

Kicking myself now, I caved and have just done a HPT and of course it was a BFN, I'm trying not to feel disappointed as its still a week before my OTD but I can't help it


----------



## Marshy16 (Jul 5, 2012)

A neg hpt doesn't really tell us anything. You could neh on day of OTD and still get positive test at the clinuc. To me testing early is more tgat an earlt positive would be great. I'm testing tomorrow. OTD is Thursday. I'm really struggling with the waiting now!


----------



## snj38 (Aug 30, 2012)

@ ickles: hiya! I got our first ever test next weds (on the 2ww) bought our test today and its sat there looking @ me! Don't cave in I really want to but we will be dissapointed! Hang on in there x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey,ur testin way too early,I also had a 2 day transfer and I tested 12 days post transfer and got bfn,really thought it was all over cos I had no symptoms at all until that day when I felt exactly like I did every other month when my period was due,very crampy etc,I spent the day in tears cos was convinced it hadn't worked so u can imagine my shock when I tested the next nite which was 1 day before otd and I got a bfp!!my beautiful girl is now almost 17 months old so please don't give up hope xx


----------

